# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Balding female

## Littlesadeyes

Im 24, female and basing fast. My whole life has been a struggle. My family was dysfunctional, my mother had severe alcohol dependency issues, I suffered sexual abuse from a family friend, and again when I was older. As a teen I went through years of being hospitalised for anorexia. There was a time when I was 19-20 when I thought things were going to be ok. Then at 21 I started losing hair, was told my hormones had all but abandoned me and that I would never have children. The hairloss has been rapid. I was disfonlsed with AGA in 2015. I started using topical and oral minoxidil, the pill (Diane) and Spironolactone. Well the spiro made me sick so that was out a few months later. However I noticed something else these past few years. I shed almost every 3-4 months badly on midoxildil. For a good month or two, maybe three. Its totally ****ed my hair cycle. So whilst it has regrowing
My hairline, it still recedes every few months, and my hair density cant keep up. Lately my hair is the worst its ever been. I have been thinking I have to find a good antiandrogen. Ive been looking at topicals, shampoos - everything. I started Dutasteride this past week (0.5mg once a week). Then this morning (after starting another week of another HUGE shed) that it is all hopeless. What good is trying to keep the hair if Minox is just going to make it fall out every few months? Its not like I can always keep my hair short, because Im a female. So effectively im screwed. I am totally screwed. Considering suicide and have already attempted a few years back. I cant do this.

----------


## bobbie6915102

Hi Little,

Soooo sorry to see you are going through this......I started losing my hair at 19 and it devastated me and I will say it has to be much worse as a girl (especially a young girl) to go through this......but I can understand your hurt and anger ........I don't know what your hair looks like but they do hair transplants on women (I have had multiple transplants myself (I'm a man)) and if you are just receding I would think they could fix that.....I have had both strip (back in 1990) and Fue (three surgeries the past three years).....I would personally only recommend Fue but that is based on my experiences.....but if you would decide to go that route make sure you go to a reputable doctor.

----------

